# Menard's ice fishing gear



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Menard's has a sale on a Nordic Legend , gas auger & hub combo,
evidently available only at Menard's, anyone heard of it, private label? 
I've only heard good things about Menard's

*Nordic Legend Ice Auger with 2 Man Shelter*

*Model Number: *V1590 | *Menards® SKU:* 2701911
$266.11

Everyday Low Price: $349.00
Sale Price: $299.00
11% Mail-In Rebate: $32.89 
Your Final Price: $266.11

http://www.menards.com/main/outdoor...42893373-c-10106.htm?tid=-1419273578341241636


----------



## sdean (Jul 29, 2012)

I seen this also been wanting to try it out and see myself. really can not beat the price that is for sure.


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

Great auger..shack is nice also..just make sure u flip the red lever on auger after u prime the tube full..it will start easier..bought last year..can't beat the price.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

I been looking for a two man flip, sold my voyager a couple years ago, seems as though there's been a bit of price fixing on flips, It's as if when or if someone has a sale they are not allowed to advertise it, can't seem to even find a 25% off sale, even at the end of season, no matter the brand, are the mfgs taking back the unsold stock?


----------



## towner (Jan 19, 2012)

Try the Novi fishing show. Franks has a truckload sale for that. Jan 12-15


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

I'll look into that if I haven't bought a used one by then, thanks


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

http://nordic-legend.com/

http://nordic-legend.com/NordicLegendAuger-Manual-12-02-15.pdf

http://nordic-legend.com/NordicLegendIceFishingShelter.pdf

I googled the phone numbers ~
844-688-0690 or 855-691-5969 (listed in PDFs) comes back with multiple website hits:
http://www.thunderbayproducts.com/~...V33Z08-ICE-AUGER-POWER-HEAD-33CC-WITH-BIT-174
http://www.thunderbayproducts.com/customer-service.php
http://www.polarfiregear.com/warranty.html
http://www.polarfiregear.com/sft240/33cc.pdf


I _actually saw this boxed deal _with no price tag @ Menard's today - I guess for $300 it's hard to go wrong if either product is worth a hoot and you can get the auger repaired...

I never count on rebates & Menard's is really just a ransom for you to spend more there... :lol: :mischeif:


----------



## BigJoe90 (Feb 18, 2009)

I work at one and we've sold a few and never had them returned. If you like them let me know


----------



## vans (Jan 26, 2006)

I wish Menards website allowed people to review their products


----------



## Mr.Squiggly (Feb 19, 2013)

M


towner said:


> Try the Novi fishing show. Franks has a truckload sale for that. Jan 12-15


. Most prices at show are MORE than at store. Found this out the hard way. Check prices on line before making purchases at the show.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

vans said:


> I wish Menards website allowed people to review their products


Assuming it's the same shelter, there are 5 reviews of this thing here:

https://www.amazon.com/Nordic-Legen...qid=1483214220&sr=8-2&keywords=nordic+shelter

Tired of pulling my ancient shappell dx3000 through the snow (heart attack inducing), I've been looking at this thing too. That Menard's package deal looks really good, if I didn't already have an ion ice auger I'd probably be on the way to Menard's right now, I see there are 4 in Ann Arbor.


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm interested in the power auger, does anyone want to go 50/50 on it?


----------



## paul shaver (Dec 12, 2014)

hey RichP How your ion doing. I just received my today. got it with reverse 499. I've been wanting one for awhile


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

paul shaver said:


> hey RichP How your ion doing. I just received my today. got it with reverse 499. I've been wanting one for awhile


Where?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

RichP said:


> Assuming it's the same shelter, there are 5 reviews of this thing here:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Nordic-Legen...qid=1483214220&sr=8-2&keywords=nordic+shelter
> 
> Tired of pulling my ancient shappell dx3000 through the snow (heart attack inducing), I've been looking at this thing too. That Menard's package deal looks really good, if I didn't already have an ion ice auger I'd probably be on the way to Menard's right now, I see there are 4 in Ann Arbor.


I bet you could pedal the auger for at least 2 bills!


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

We got my son the combo for Christmas. He has already used it a couple times and really likes it so far.


----------



## jk6555 (Oct 1, 2011)

I just wonder about parts and blades for the auger down the road. I've never heard of Nordic before.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Looks to be a "clone" of the Eskimo Viper 33CC.

There are 2 other companies that have "support" or parts for one or "similar".

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/menards-ice-fishing-gear.580929/#post-6145359


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Jiffy still has DEMO's for sale. I'd be more inclined to go with a tried and true name. 
http://www.jiffyonice.com/EComStore/catalog/special-sale-items,16.htm

The shanty looks just like my Ameristep popup blind that I bought on closeout for $50.


----------



## THE BAIT SHOP GUY (Nov 7, 2001)

The auger, (and maybe the shack, too,) appears to be an Eskimo product, just with different cosmetics to sell in Menards. Looks to be the same as their Stingray model. A new Stingray goes for around $350, so an auger and shack for $300 to $350, is a fairly good deal.


----------

